# Want to get a Tattoo



## Vulnicura (Apr 13, 2013)

So as part of changing as a person, i want to go ahead and get a tattoo, and i have a pretty good idea about the kind of stuff i'd like, but i'm just in the preliminary stages. I want my first (of many?) tattoo to have something to do with the idea of hope and of facing fear and darkness.

My first idea for a tattoo is a simple one. There's a show called twin peaks from where this tattoo is from.










The exact meaning of the gesture is debatable, but there's a belief that it represents the belief of "fear not." Now one of my ideas is to get a similar tattoo, but the hands would instead make the gesture that Bowie is making in my avatar. That gesture by Bowie is also up to interpretation but is associated with the song "Heroes," which is a song precisely about the message i'm trying to tattoo on me. Instead of "meanwhile" it would say "Heroes" or be just the sign. The sign language can also be interpreted as a mirror of course. A mirror with an ideal reflection.










Maybe i also get both symbols, i like the minimalism that they have, i'd want clean tattoos that you can actually articulate, not some dark ink mess.

edit: Actually that twin peaks gesture looks alot like abhayamudra, a buddhist gesture for fearlessness indeed.










and Bowie was inspired by german expressionist paintings


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

It looks like someone clapping. If i were u i would get a more distinguishable one.


----------



## NickNock (Jul 6, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> It looks like someone clapping. If i were u i would get a more distinguishable one.


To be honest, as long as he understands the meaning, it isn't very important for others to get it.

I think it's a great idea and I love the meaning. All of my tattoos have a deep meaning to me so you should have no regrets about a tattoo representing your life. I will say that talking it out with your tattoo artist would help, since most artists have different styles.


----------

